# Roller Furling



## Amadeo (Dec 28, 2021)

I have a Catalina 30 older model, right now it has the cruising design furler on it and it is falling apart. Does anyone have some suggestions for a replacement?


----------



## Paul_H (Dec 26, 2021)

Amadeo said:


> I have a Catalina 30 older model, right now it has the cruising design furler on it and it is falling apart. Does anyone have some suggestions for a replacement?


Hi, I would contact Catalina Direct, they were very helpful to me when I needed some new Garhauer genoa cars.
Check out this page: https://www.catalinadirect.com/shop-by-boat/catalina-30/rigging/furling-gear/


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

I have had a problem free Profurl R 35 for over 30 years


----------



## garymalmgren (Jan 26, 2021)

Hi Amadeo.
What does "falling apart" mean.
One of the selling points of Cruising Design is that they are supposed to be repairable.








Spare Parts — Cruising Design International







www.sailcdi.com





I prefer repairing gear as it is (sometimes) the cheapest and quickest way. 
Plus you become familiar with the innards of your gear.

Gary


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

There are pros and cons to the CDI; the brand is fundamentally different in its design than the "standard". As you know from your own unit, the CDI has a built-in halyard. The big pro here is that you can never suffer from the dreaded halyard wrap as it is integral with the foil itself. The big con is that it is far less co'snvenient/easy to adjust halyard tension on your foresail with the built-in halyard than it is with the boat's own masthead halyard. For cruisers and non-racers, this is not such a big deal. However, if racing or just pulling strings is your thing, then the CDI isn't as a good a choice. The other big pro with the CDI is the price; they are generally priced lower (sometimes significantly so) than the big time competition is.

Speaking of price, I'd shop around before buying from Catalina Direct. Sometimes it makes sense to pay their prices (they ain't cheap) because they know the specifics of your boat (like if you were buying replacement cushions or stanchions). But something as generic as a roller furler can be bought anywhere. And that goes double for models such as the early C30; there's a very good chance that the OEM furler provided with the boat is no longer available or has been greatly improved in the thirty-plus years. So whatever Catalina Direct is recommending is not unique. Shop around, because a new quality (non-CDI) furler is 2 or 3 boat bucks. Gary's advice about fixing what you have may be the best choice.


----------



## Amadeo (Dec 28, 2021)

Thank you Gary & Mstern and everyone who posted a reply! Falling apart meaning the aluminum groove luff has kinks at the joints and it is nearly impossible to hoist the sail.


----------



## Amadeo (Dec 28, 2021)

It’s still winter and I will be checking out places that tear boats apart for parts.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

Amadeo said:


> It’s still winter and I will be checking out places that tear boats apart for parts.


Do such places exist? 
We used to have a great little boat parts consignment shop, but it disappeared years ago. Now we have to rely on the likes of Craigslist for used parts! I miss browsing in Popeye's Sailor Exchange!

You may also want to consider budgeting for a whole new furler system.

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## br3nt (Mar 28, 2009)

SchockT said:


> Do such places exist?


We have one in the SF Bay Area called Blue Pelican. Interesting to go in person and they also do business on eBay. I’ve found similar shops on eBay from other areas.


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

Those used boat part places are great. I usually stop off at the consignment store in Mystic at least once a year. The stainless hardware is about half of what new costs. But I don't think Amadeo is going to find a CDI foil at one of these places.


----------



## garymalmgren (Jan 26, 2021)

H Amadeo
*RE Falling apart meaning the aluminum groove luff has kinks at the joints and it is nearly impossible to hoist the sail. 
I will be checking out places that tear boats apart for parts. *

New replacement foils are not that expensive and you may only need a couple.
Contacting CDI directly would be the easiest way to go.
A few cllcks on the keyboard could save you a lot of running around.

Also some foils are repairable. 
gary


----------



## t0nicII (Jan 3, 2022)

I always go for Harken unless it's a winch, in which case I want a Lewmar. That's your best choice. Don't try to buy a cheap used furler. Get a new harken. Call them they'll figure it out. 
-Jay R.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

garymalmgren said:


> H Amadeo
> *RE Falling apart meaning the aluminum groove luff has kinks at the joints and it is nearly impossible to hoist the sail.
> I will be checking out places that tear boats apart for parts. *
> 
> ...


Aluminum is quite easy to work. amazing what can be done with a set of files


----------

